# Logitech CordlessMouseMan Optic + USB Hub



## goedi (7. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein Problem, und zwar hab ich an meinem Notebook nur einen USB Port, weshalb ich mir ein USB Hub gekauft habe.

Schön und gut ging auch alles, bis ich die neue Mouese von Logitech gekauft habe, die Cordless MouseMan Optical.
Leider funktioniert das nicht am Hub... 

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich, wie die Mouse und den Hub zum laufen bekomme. Kann mir auch einen neuen Hub kaufen, wenn das Hilft

Bin dankbar über jede kleinen Tip

goedi


----------



## NeoX (8. Dezember 2001)

*...*

also ich hab mal gelesen das nicht alle geräte über einen hub funktionieren...

aber bei anderen kommt es wohl auch darauf an was noch für geräte am hub angeschlossen sind!


----------

